# what is the best way to store your bike while not riding?



## RAFIUDEEN (Apr 6, 2012)

Their r so many ways to store the bike when your r not using it in your garage?
1> keep it upside down if you dont have a stand
2>keep the back wheel suspended on the small repair stand?
3>wall mount hanging on the top tube?
4>hang it by the seat post?
5>like the pros do it hanged on the wall with the front tyre removed ?
6>simple standing?

contributors please explain the best method and why it is the good way to store the bike also add if i missed out any ways of more storing .
thanks


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Depends entirely on the space available and what other bikes, other stuff, and activities need to compete for the space.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

So long as its not humid or outside it will be fine. Its a bike not a fine piece of art.

Mine are in a rear wheel bike rack in the basement.


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

Mine hang from the garage ceiling on nifty little hook and pulley systems I bought at Lowe's for $20 each. They're secure, up high out of the way and you can raise/lower them in about two seconds (okay...the 45lb cruiser bikes might take ten seconds to raise).

There is two "hangers", each with two hooks. One holds under the back of the saddle, the other hills under the handle bar on each side of the stem. 

They're awesome, and I'd highly suggest them.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Two of these in a ceiling joist or one in a wall stud.

Hang it by both wheels frome ceiling or one from wall.


----------



## RAFIUDEEN (Apr 6, 2012)

velodog said:


> Two of these in a ceiling joist or one in a wall stud.
> 
> Hang it by both wheels frome ceiling or one from wall.




i believe the weight of the bike r rested on the hub bearings which i am not too comfortable off


----------



## RAFIUDEEN (Apr 6, 2012)

danl1 said:


> Depends entirely on the space available and what other bikes, other stuff, and activities need to compete for the space.


here we r focusing on the best method without space being a limiting factor


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

RAFIUDEEN said:


> i believe the weight of the bike r rested on the hub bearings which i am not too comfortable off


I believe that the weight of both the bike and cyclist are resting on the hub bearings while riding. Are you comfortable with that?


----------



## RAFIUDEEN (Apr 6, 2012)

velodog said:


> I believe that the weight of both the bike and cyclist are resting on the hub bearings while riding. Are you comfortable with that?


humm.. what i wanted to say is the bikes on a stationary position has one bearings which is continuously bearing the weight as during rolling only for a few seconds that makes a lot of difference ...i am not saying its a huge difference butminor difference all the same as compared to other ways of storing


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

RAFIUDEEN said:


> humm.. what i wanted to say is the bikes on a stationary position has one bearings which is continuously bearing the weight as during rolling only for a few seconds that makes a lot of difference ...i am not saying its a huge difference butminor difference all the same as compared to other ways of storing


You could make that argument hanging a bike by any part. Yes, it will create some stress in that area against the force of gravity, but it is neglible to the point of not being a concern.

For really long term storage, about the only method I wouldn't recommend is leaving the bike sitting on its tires.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

RAFIUDEEN said:


> humm.. what i wanted to say is the bikes on a stationary position has one bearings which is continuously bearing the weight as during rolling only for a few seconds that makes a lot of difference ...i am not saying its a huge difference butminor difference all the same as compared to other ways of storing


There are threads arguing this very position...and they are some of the most hilarious in RBR history.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

RAFIUDEEN said:


> humm.. what i wanted to say is the bikes on a stationary position has one bearings which is continuously bearing the weight as during rolling only for a few seconds that makes a lot of difference ...i am not saying its a huge difference butminor difference all the same as compared to other ways of storing


Do you own a car or a motorcycle?

If you do, do you put it up on jackstands when it is parked so it doesn't rest on the bearings?

That car or motorcycle also has wheel bearings, and they work just like the wheel bearings on a bicycle.

How much does a bicycle weigh?
How much does a motorcycle weigh?
How about that car,?

But if you're going to worry about ruining the bearings by hanging the bicycle by the wheels you may as well also worry about the wheels getting out of round from hanging on those hooks.


----------



## RAFIUDEEN (Apr 6, 2012)

ok makes sense i also wondered the logic of hanging the bike like the pro team does by the fron fork after removing the tyre how does that work i do not know
could u shed any light on this


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Propped up against the wall.

The key thing is to never leave a bike unridden for too long.


----------



## RAFIUDEEN (Apr 6, 2012)

yeah but their r some times that is invetable like if u have aoperationsickness etc etc so ...


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

RAFIUDEEN said:


> ok makes sense i also wondered the logic of hanging the bike like the pro team does by the fron fork after removing the tyre how does that work i do not know
> could u shed any light on this


you are worrying about things that just don't matter. if you're hanging a bike 'like the pros', it's still hanging on the headset bearings. the pro teams use bike rack fork mounts placed on the wall of the trailer or service course to hang bikes. this is because space is a huge issue, they have lots of bikes and not a lot of space to store them all. if space isn't an issue, just lean the damn thing against the wall or workbench. if space is an issue, figure out what works best for your situation and do that.


----------



## RAFIUDEEN (Apr 6, 2012)

i have figured out my thing but just wanted to know if their were better options and wanted to understand the logic of the other methods thanks anyways


----------



## j.o.e.l (Oct 7, 2009)

for storage lasting several months/years, hanging with tires deflated.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

RAFIUDEEN said:


> ok makes sense i also wondered the logic of hanging the bike like the pro team does by the fron fork after removing the tyre how does that work i do not know
> could u shed any light on this


You've probably seen this done in the team trucks. It's the easiest, quickest way to secure the bikes so they don't move around and bash into one another as the truck rolls down the road, around turns, over bumps and whatnot.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Your circumstances will dictate the best way to store your bikes.

My circumstances are that I have no place other than within my apartment to store mine. I chose to hang mine because it makes best use of the available space, they can't fall over, and when they come home wet or slushy, the drippage is confined to an area easily covered by an ordinary $5 boot tray.










I chose the Saris Locking Bike Trac because they keep wet tires off the wall and I can lock the bikes to them.

These days I have a fourth bike that stays on its wheels and gets locked to the radiator.

When my circumstances change, so will my bike storage method.


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

You should wrap the bike in archival paper, then bubble wrap, then place it in a vacuum bag and seal tightly after a vacuum is achieved. Lay the bike carefully on its side being careful not to put any weight on the wheels or the handlebars as this would put undue pressure on the bearings.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

Been leaning bikes up agains the wall for... 35 years, never had an issue. If his will cause an issue for your bike, then I think it may have bigger issues that just the way you are storing it...


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

RAFIUDEEN said:


> the logic of hanging the bike like the pro team does by the fron fork after removing the tyre


Actually, they remove the entire wheel, not just the tire. 

Sometimes, the logic is also lack of vertical space. With the front wheel left in, the bike would be a tight fit in some trailers.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

velodog said:


> I believe that the weight of both the bike and cyclist are resting on the hub bearings while riding. Are you comfortable with that?


Well, I don't know if this way is any better or worse, but when you're riding the wheels and hubs are turning, so at least the weight is distributed evenly over the whole surface. Seems like a big difference to me.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

cxwrench said:


> you are worrying about things that just don't matter. if you're hanging a bike 'like the pros', it's still hanging on the headset bearings. the pro teams use bike rack fork mounts placed on the wall of the trailer or service course to hang bikes. this is because space is a huge issue, they have lots of bikes and not a lot of space to store them all. if space isn't an issue, just lean the damn thing against the wall or workbench. if space is an issue, figure out what works best for your situation and do that.


Damn thing? How did you know my nickmane? You been talking to my wife?

That made me laugh. Its a bike for gawds sake. Just put the damn thing wherever. Mine in leaning aginst a wall right now with the front wheel in the recycle bin. Been there since yesterday at noon. I think its fine.


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

I want my 5 minutes of life back....


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

What? You don't like reading what people with OCD have to say?


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Can I buy some consonants, pleeeease?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

DrRoebuck said:


> when you're riding the wheels and hubs are turning, so at least the weight is distributed evenly over the whole surface. Seems like a big difference to me.


Absolutely. That's why it's a good idea to use the "10-degree-a-day" wheel rotation scheme on a bike hung by one or both wheels and not ridden for a while. In exactly 35 days (10 x 35 = 350 deg.) all the balls will have done their fair 24-hour share of picking up the stress providing that the 10-degree wheel rotation is performed in the same rotational direction and at the exact time of day each day. I do mine at 10:26 pm, just before going to bed at 10:30 pm.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

wim said:


> Absolutely. That's why it's a good idea to use the "10-degree-a-day" wheel rotation scheme on a bike hung by one or both wheels and not ridden for a while. In exactly 35 days, all the balls will have done their fair 24-hour share of picking up the stress providing that the 10-degree wheel rotation is performed at the exact time of day each day. I do mine at 10:26 pm, just before going to bed at 10:30 pm.


Good plan. Does it make any difference if I have ceramic bearings? :idea:

Another thing to consider. I always point my bike south while in storage. Everyone knows south is downhill, at least in the northern hemisphere. Downhill is easier on the frame IIRC. :thumbsup:


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

tihsepa said:


> Good plan. Does it make any difference if I have ceramic bearings? :idea:


Not to my knowledge. But while we're on the subject, let me say that the rotation scheme was a lot easier to do back in the days of 36-spoke wheels. All you had to do was advance the wheel by one spoke. Now with those new-fangled 32-spoke (and less!!!) wheels, you need a protractor.


----------



## RAFIUDEEN (Apr 6, 2012)

stanseven said:


> What? You don't like reading what people with OCD have to say?


who has ocd surely not me besides trying to probe or find out the way others store the bike is as per my knowledge normal don u think ? anyways guys I normally turn my bike upside down while storing hope their i am not in the wrong


----------



## ch3360 (Jun 30, 2012)

I bought one of these and it works great:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B006JXYGW0?dpm=1&pi=58x75&qid=1345401830&ref_=mp_s_a_6&sr=8-6

View attachment 263035


View attachment 263036


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

RAFIUDEEN said:


> who has ocd surely not me besides trying to probe or find out the way others store the bike is as per my knowledge normal don u think ? anyways guys I normally turn my bike upside down while storing hope their i am not in the wrong


When your bike is upside down, the entire weight of the wheel, the tire, all of the spokes, and the hub shell, is on the wheel bearings.

Are you comfortable with that? I'm not. That's why all of my bikes are laid down flat on the floor of my apartment.


----------



## RAFIUDEEN (Apr 6, 2012)

flat on the ground may damage the frame the screwer handle bar tape not advisable at all even the dereillur could be scratched


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

RAFIUDEEN said:


> flat on the ground may damage the frame the screwer handle bar tape not advisable at all even the dereillur could be scratched


You're obviously not aware of the deep shag pile carpet that foto has in his boudoir. It's good for more than just bikes as well. Say no more, mudge nudge, wink wink.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

DrRoebuck said:


> Well, I don't know if this way is any better or worse, but when you're riding the wheels and hubs are turning, so at least the weight is distributed evenly over the whole surface. Seems like a big difference to me.


You are absolutely right. The only safe thing to do is completely disassemble the hubs, including removing all of the bearings from their races. Same with the headset. And while we're at it, there's a minor difference in the way the spokes are loaded, so we better unlace the wheels, too.

And don't forget about the derailer springs getting tired from sitting there compressed. We better take those out, too. Thankfully, that'll take the stress off of the cables while we're at it.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Your back does feel better now, doesn't it? :ihih:



qatarbhoy said:


> You're obviously not aware of the deep shag pile carpet that foto has in his boudoir. It's good for more than just bikes as well. Say no more, mudge nudge, wink wink.


----------



## Emkay (Aug 20, 2012)

Someone on another site posted a tutorial about turning an old pair of drop handlebars into a hanging bike rack. He lived in an apartment, and it worked perfectly for the space allotted. 

Me, I keep my fixie in my room leaning up against a closet I rarely ever open.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

foto said:


> Your back does feel better now, doesn't it? :ihih:


Yes, thanks, but, er ... you're not a _real_ doctor are you? :blush2:

That handlebar bike rack tutorial in full:

DIY Wall Bike hanger. | The illustrations of Kyle Wilson


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Oh my... some good laughs here. A bike standing on two wheels is perfectly fine, but hang it from one wheel, and the bearing is going to self destruct? 

Ball bearings are designed with STATIC and DYNAMIC load ratings. 
An 8mm ball bearing has a 1,400N (314lb) static load rating. 3,350N (753lb) dynamic.
A 10mm ball bearing has a 1,960N (440lb) static load rating. 4,550N (1,022lb) dynamic.

Unless your bike weighs 300 pounds.... stop worrying about it. There's so much safety factor there it's quite silly to think twice about it.


----------



## stockwiz (May 29, 2012)

my carbon fork asploded when I hung the bicycle on the wall by only the front wheel. Accidentally left the garage door opened and some sunlight got inside and reflected off the car hitting the fork, maybe that had something to do with it....


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

I have 4 bikes stored by the $1.50 Home Depot hooks. One hook each under the nose of the seat.


----------



## drussell (Aug 6, 2010)

Sigh. Amateurs.

Steel frame and a superconductor to mag-lev the thing. In addition, if you induce a current properly, you can probably get both wheels to spin during storage, thereby eliminating any chance of preferential wear on the bearings.


----------



## leadout_kv (Feb 7, 2011)

tihsepa said:


> So long as its not humid or outside it will be fine. Its a bike not a fine piece of art.
> 
> Mine are in a rear wheel bike rack in the basement.


I disagree. When I bought my latest bike I did think it was a fine piece of art.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

drussell said:


> Sigh. Amateurs.
> 
> Steel frame and a superconductor to mag-lev the thing. In addition, if you induce a current properly, you can probably get both wheels to spin during storage, thereby eliminating any chance of preferential wear on the bearings.


But seriously, the only _proper_ way to store a bike is to dismantle it entirely.

Anything else is, frankly, a half-measure.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

ParadigmDawg said:


> I have 4 bikes stored by the $1.50 Home Depot hooks. One hook each under the nose of the seat.


You do that?  Seriously?
Those are aluminum seat posts right? All that tensile stress is going to cause deformation of the seatpost. They're going to stretch. Then you'll have trouble reaching your pedals, and probably wear out your hip joints from rocking side to side. 
Save yourself from needing hip replacement surgery and don't hang your bike from the seatpost. :thumbsup:


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

j.o.e.l said:


> for storage lasting several months/years, hanging with tires deflated.


Just hang the bike and don't worry about the tires, they're self deflating.


----------



## Lije Baley (Jun 8, 2012)

tlg said:


> You do that?  Seriously?
> Those are aluminum seat posts right? All that tensile stress is going to cause deformation of the seatpost. They're going to stretch. Then you'll have trouble reaching your pedals, and probably wear out your hip joints from rocking side to side.
> Save yourself from needing hip replacement surgery and don't hang your bike from the seatpost. :thumbsup:


That Roubaix in the foreground may have a carbon post, in which case it won't stretch, but could assplode if hung too long. Yes, a bike can be too well hung.

If it is aluminum, the owner need only hang in the gym by his ankles for 10 minutes for each hour the bike is hanging (well known conversion forumla for bone density to aluminum seat post density 6:1), and his legs should keep up with the stretch in the seat post. Sure beats having flat bearings, or finding that protractor every evening before bedtime.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

velodog said:


> just hang the bike and don't worry about the tires, they're self deflating.


best post!


----------



## FindTheRiver (May 26, 2012)

Mine is currently leaning against a wall by the handlebars on one side. To tell you the truth, I've never put much thought into it. I live in So-Cal, so there really is no off-season. It's never there more than a few days straight.


----------



## Detroit cc (Jul 21, 2012)

All this discussion about bearing failure from hanging or leaving the bike standing...I think after reading this http://icelord.net/bike/thebicyclewheel.pdf the spokes will fail first due to being in tension and the a further tensile force being applied when the bike is hung.

Oh and my bike is currently resting against boxes of sinks and taps and subjected to the heat from the front of two cars everyday when we get home from work.


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

tlg said:


> You do that?  Seriously?
> Those are aluminum seat posts right? All that tensile stress is going to cause deformation of the seatpost. They're going to stretch. Then you'll have trouble reaching your pedals, and probably wear out your hip joints from rocking side to side.
> Save yourself from needing hip replacement surgery and don't hang your bike from the seatpost. :thumbsup:


 2 have Thompson seatposts and 2 have carbon seatposts and they have been hanging like that for years.


----------



## Lije Baley (Jun 8, 2012)

ParadigmDawg said:


> 2 have Thompson seatposts and 2 have carbon seatposts and they have been hanging like that for years.


Not every jest has a smiley face.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I take my bikes to bed with me.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

froze said:


> I take my bikes to bed with me.


Pshaw.

I tuck my bikes into a king-size bed with high thread count Egyptian cotton sheets, orthopedic mattress and a fluffy duck down duvet, while I sleep on the concrete floor.


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

To avoid any undue stress on the wheels or frame this is what I do. I have an old treadmill that we were no longer using. I lightly support the bike on the treadmill and put in on low speed. This way the wheels are in constant motion. No one spot on the wheels is supporting the weight of the bike for an extended period of time. I've been so pleased with the way the bikes are responding to this treatment that I am considering getting a couple more used treadmills to keep my spare bikes fresh too. :idea: 


Just hang them!


----------



## RLucky82 (Jul 31, 2012)

tihsepa said:


> Its a bike not a fine piece of art.


Ouch, my eyes are still burning from reading this.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

RLucky82 said:


> Ouch, my eyes are still burning from reading this.


I didn't see that post. I guess someone needs to tell all those custom builders like Sachs, Andersen, Mercian etc, etc, that their not artists.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

quote: "i believe the weight of the bike r rested on the hub bearings which i am not too comfortable off"

That's why I had a custom set of 'storage wheels' built. I just pop those on after rides and put my actual riding wheels in a zero gravity chamber I bought from NASA on ebay.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

When I get home from work, I put my car up on blocks, and take the wheels off. Don't want the extra weight on the bearings when they're not moving.


----------



## mikejd (Jul 18, 2012)

I just lay it down on its side in my front yard. If it's good enough for the young kid next door with his Huffy BMX bike, it's good enough for me.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Jay Strongbow said:


> That's why I had a custom set of 'storage wheels' built. I just pop those on after rides and put my actual riding wheels in a zero gravity chamber I bought from NASA on ebay.


That is sooo low tech. I send my entire bike back through time to before it was made, and there it sets unassembled until I need to ride it again then I have sent through time back to me assembled. It's like getting a new bike everyday. That's why my one bike I have ridden over 150,000 miles on it but in reality it only has 0 miles on it when I get on it.


----------

